
Collection of WebGL Games - nergal
http://www.webgl.nu
======
dvh
Mouse middle button do not work on that "website". Welcome to the future!

Edit: the <a> element has 12 on click listeners, seriously what kind of
monster does this on <a> element? That is 12 listeners more than <a> elements
need to work in any browser from 1993's mosaic, through your android fridge to
your smartwatch. /end of rant

